# Arabic Learning



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I know I can google to find schools etc that teach expats Arabic but I was hoping someone here may already have went through the process and can recommend somewhere to go? Looking for somewhere that either does evening or weekend classes (or both)

Cheers


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Me too themash, 
A guy I work with who has been 'in gulf' for 15 years recommends looking for a teacher who will provide 'Gulf Arabic' (i.e. not Egyptian or whatever, the dialects are different?)
So far, I know of two schools, pricing is structured differently but its roughly 1900AED a level and three levels to get you going...
Ouch!


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Wazaa, could you post me the link or send me PM, I would like to take a look and see what we get in a level?

Cheers mate


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Learn Languages | Computer Training | Teacher Training | Corporate Training

This is Eton, the other one I looked at has escaped my sun addled brain but the cost worked out the same (they didnt hide the cost of the books and cd)

I'll keep looking and hoping our loving host goverment sees the cultural benefit of offering free classes to ex-pats!!! (hint hint)

Waz


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

I'm doing a course in Arabic at Eton - it's not gulf arabic, but rather we learn Modern Standard Arabic. 

I've only recently started, but the school/class/teacher all seem good so far.


----------



## ifan (Sep 13, 2011)

I can teach basic Arabic through chats or emails


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

Check out Dubizzle as well. Saw some classes in the marina for free  this was a few weeks ago though.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks all, decided to go with the weekly weekend Arabic classes at Eton, it's speaking, reading, writing and listening starts in a few weeks. Looking forward to learning the basics.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

ifan said:


> I can teach basic Arabic through chats or emails


Thanks for the offer Ifan, if you don't mind I might take you up on the offer to practice from time to time?


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*cost*

Hey mate, what was the final cost (all inclusive)? did you sign up for one level or more? I might meet you there you never know...



themash said:


> Thanks all, decided to go with the weekly weekend Arabic classes at Eton, it's speaking, reading, writing and listening starts in a few weeks. Looking forward to learning the basics.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> Hey mate, what was the final cost (all inclusive)? did you sign up for one level or more? I might meet you there you never know...


I paid $475 inclusive registration & books.

The course starts 22nd October and runs for 10 weeks every Saturday from 10am - 1pm.

Think I might miss the last class on the 24th December though!


----------



## johnny d. (Sep 21, 2011)

Not bad... might sign up for it as well!!!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Group buy?*

Wow! maybe we should push them for a group discount???



johnny d. said:


> Not bad... might sign up for it as well!!!


----------



## johnny d. (Sep 21, 2011)

If such is possible even better!! probably going there would be also a good idea and check the school's general conditions


----------



## elarmali (Sep 21, 2011)

Only $475 for a ten week program? Nice. I want to take the classes as well. Keep us informed please on how the class is. Are you catching on easily? Is the teacher helpful?


----------



## RedPen (Sep 27, 2011)

I can help (with MSN ) if you want


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

RedPen said:


> I can help (with MSN ) if you want


Yeah, that would be great, still just working from iPad just now hopefully have Internet installed in next week or so, I will PM you my email address.


----------



## RedPen (Sep 27, 2011)

you r welcome

and all other guys are welcome if they want


----------

